# Completed reclaimed hard maple coffee table.



## Jstew81 (Oct 19, 2015)

The material were from old handrailings in my apartment building. The table is a rough (farm house) influenced piece. Leg joinery was thru mortise and tenon with dowels. Wanted to burn the thing several times. Stained a ebony/walnut minwax mix. Boiled linseed on the top. Was meant to be a quick throw together not high end at all. The shelf is temporary until i get some thin maple i used a piece of plywood that was laying around.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2015)

Very solid looking able John.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice looking reclaim job.


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2015)

Very nice.
Must have been some big handrails.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow...that looks nice n beefy!


----------

